# Buckboard Bacon



## ultramag (Dec 4, 2006)

I thought I might as well post some pics as I was makin' the bacon.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here are the butts (15.34 lbs. boned from Costco) and the cure:






Here is part of the batch with the cure applied ready to head to the fridge:






Now to wait out the cure time. Mine is gonna be curing 14 days due to work schedule. See you in two weeks.  8)


----------



## vulcan75001 (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks good so far...Good luck with it

Richard


----------



## ultramag (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh boy, oh boy.....guess who finally gets to smoke bacon this weekend. ;)


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright..... 2 week wait finally pasted. Get them in the smoker and give us your thoughts on the Buckboard. Know my family sure enjoys it.
Happy Smokin'


----------



## ultramag (Dec 16, 2006)

Here it is right out of the fridge before soaking in water:






Here they are soaked, rinsed, and patted dry coming to room temp:






And here is a close up of one:






Gonna be a fun smoke. It is windy out there. Oh well, if it was calm and 70 anybody could do it.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Doing turkey & pork butt today. Started out..temp was 17* this morning. 32* now. Your Buckboard looks good.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 16, 2006)

Loaded in the GOSM, let the smoking begin:


----------



## cheech (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks yummy, great job


----------



## ultramag (Dec 17, 2006)

Here they are ready to slice:






Here is a close up of one:






I'm gonna slice them in the morning sometime. Been a long day and I'm done workin'.  :lol:  I'll post pics of the finished product tomorrow. I'm sure this bored some of you that already have done this, but I thought it might be neat for the others to see.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 17, 2006)

I've done it, bored? No way... Enjoy seeing it. Bet it tastes as good as it looks.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 17, 2006)

Alright, here it is right before the plate overflowed and I lost control:






And this is the whole batch sliced up:






This is a close up of a few slices in front of the pile:







The boss is in the kitchen turning this into breakfast as I type. The smell is driving me up the wall. Can't wait!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 17, 2006)

Ultramag that is some fantastic looking meat! Good job, I bet it tastes as good as it looks. BTW... that Jack bottle in the background looks a little more empty in the second pic.. you didn't ummm, 'catch a cold' did ya?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll be right over for breakfast!

Keep Smokin


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Mag, Thought I had a pile when I did my last batch. You are going to enjoy that bacon.
The "Jack" bottle must be for cooking purposes. Right ? OR, is there some in the bacon? :lol: 
Enjoy Buddy Enjoy...... :D
On Edit: Noticed when I sliced mine thick, it had more of a ham taste. Sliced some thinner, tasted like bacon.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 17, 2006)

Awww come on guys, even this hillbilly would draw the line at bourbon/whiskey flavored bacon. (I think anyway  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) There isn't any in the bacon, I had a little cold last week and was making hot toddies. (sp) I keep the Jack and Jim for cooking and mixing drinks and I sip the good stuff.

Here is one more pic and then I'll quit. This is my plate for breakfast. I made a breakfast sandwich on an english muffin with bacon and scrambled eggs. I also had a couple extra slices on the side with the rest of the scrambled eggs. The bacon was great.






Cajun I also thought the thicker was similar to ham. I think next time I will slice more of it thinner. I saved my end pieces and some scraps for use in place of ham in ham and beans. I expect that will be an exceptional pot of beans.

I want to thank all the guys that did this before me for sharing. I didn't even know this existed and figured curing bacon was much harder, over my head, and that I really wasn't equipped to do it. This is some wonderful stuff, no more store bought bacon here. I can't wait to try Dutch's beans with this for the bacon. Thanks again.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks like you had the Greasy Arches Special... looks better than theirs though... I gotta take a go at the buckboard bacon myself. Thanks for the pics

Joe


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ultra..must say, "some mighty fine bacon there". For breakfast we had homemade sausage with biscuits and gravy. By the way, the bacon is great in Dutch's Wicked Beans. :lol:


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 23, 2006)

where can i find this "buckboard bacon cure?" i just got home from my local grocery store, and they had never heard of it. i was talking to the grocery manager, and he called someone in an office there, they never heard of it either. does wally world have it by chance? i want to make some as my wife loves bacon. if i can make some that is more meat than fat, i will even eat it.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Chris, Buckboard Bacon Cure is made by Hi Mountain Seasoning in Riverton, Wyoming. www.himtnjerky.co
I get mine from my local Western Sportsman Warehouse, but I have seen them at other stores. (usually in the meat section). My local Wally World does"t handle it, but others may.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ultramag (Dec 23, 2006)

Here ya go Chris: Hi-Mountain Buckboard Bacon Cure

If you like meaty bacon this is right up your alley. Enjoy!


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Still have any left ultramag?


----------



## ultramag (Dec 23, 2006)

Yup, we didn't hit it too hard. I even froze a few packages since it will be a couple months before I can do it again I think. Just can't even want store bought bacon now after that treat.   8) 

We also made ham and beans (bacon) with the left over nubs, scraps, and ends. All I can say is if you haven't already I highly suggest it. Had a pan of Lady J's sweet corn bread. Mmmm, Mmmm. No wonder I'm a little thick.  :shock:


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll have to try those beans & bacon. Sounds great. I'm gonna have to make more real soon.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks for the info, and the link. i registered with the site. i am going to have to try this.  i like bacon, just not all that fat on store bought bacon. you have to fry it really crispy for me to eat it.  i don't eat fat, excepet the ground up stuff in sausage.


----------



## mctrick (Dec 24, 2006)

would they have it at the bass pro shop or Cabela's.That looks sooooo good! exclent job and pic's.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2006)

mctrick, I know my local Cabela's carries Hi Mountain jerky and suasage mixes but I haven't seen the Buckboard bacon cure there.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 24, 2006)

That's the one in Lehi/Thanksgiving Point?


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 24, 2006)

hello hello mctrick,

a box cures 25 lbs of butt.

i got my box for $3.99 +shipping at
www.alliedkenco.com

i dont know how much shipping was  for just the cure--
i ordered several items..


----------

